# Impossible d'envoyer un mail via .... Mail



## jamy4x4 (23 Juin 2010)

J'ai acquis un Ipad 32 wifi. Tout le téléchargement a été fait de manière impeccable via le câble fourni branché sur mon Mac.
Ma liste de contact a donc été chargée également sur l'Ipad.
Je reçois les messages mais je ne parviens pas à les envoyer! J'ai vérifié la configuration sur mon Mac et elles sont les mêmes (du moins pour moi)! 
Mais dès que je veux envoyé un message je reçois : le serveur n'a pas reconnu l'une des adresses du destinataire.Le message a été placé dans votre boîte d'envoi!.
J'ai lu dans un autre post que quelqu'un avait mis son SMTP de Gmail.
Est-ce la solution en sachant que je suis chez Orange.
J'avais pensé essayer de changer le port de 110 en 25 (vieux souvenirs) mais je ne vois pas où le changer sur mon Ipad.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Blanketman (23 Juin 2010)

Si le serveur renvoie ce message, commence par vérifier l'adresse du destinataire.

Et si ta boîte mail est chez orange, ça ne servira à rien de mettre le serveur de gmail.

Edit:
Ton problème semble résolu dans le fil "Envoi mail impossible".


----------



## jamy4x4 (24 Juin 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.
L'adresse de l'expéditeur a bien sur été vérifiée et j'ai essayé avec d'autres destinataires.
Je vais chercher le fil " envoi mail impossible"
Merci
bonne journée


----------



## JFL27 (24 Juin 2010)

J'ai eu un problème similaire d'impossibilité d'envoi de mail. Mes contacts avaient bien été transférés, mon passe de messagerie aussi mais pas le mot de passe pour le serveur SMTP. J'ai donc rentrer manuellement mon mot de passe de messagerie pour le serveur SMTP et ça marche. Peut-être est-ce le même problème ?


----------



## jamy4x4 (24 Juin 2010)

Grâce au fil indiqué par Blanketman, je peux envoyer mes messages et j'en ai reçu!! Le problème est que maintenant je reçois le message suivant "Impossible de relever le courrier la connexion au serveur "pop.orange.fr" a échoué!!
Je ne comprends pas car j'ai reçu des messages depuis la nouvelle configuration....
je vais continuer à chercher.
Merci pour vos avis et conseils


----------



## jamy4x4 (25 Juin 2010)

J'ai trouvé LA solution..... et c'est la plus simple!
J'ai téléphoné chez Appel et, par téléphone, j'ai pu tout arrangé. Cela a tout de même pris ± 45 min!
Bonne fin de journée et bon week end à tous!


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juin 2010)

Annoncer qu'on a trouvé la solution, c'est bien, en faire profiter les autres, c'est moues... C'est même le principe de ces forum d'entre aide...


----------



## patlen (29 Juin 2010)

Même probleme,  JFL27 a raison: pas besoin de passer une plombe avce le support Apple.
Je confirme que la solution consiste a rentrer manuellement et le nom d'utilisateur du serveur SMTP et son Mdp:
Au fait qui sait comment mettre des accents sur les "a" et sur les "e"?


----------



## Dr Aldol (29 Juin 2010)

patlen a dit:


> Au fait qui sait comment mettre des accents sur les "a" et sur les "e"?



Appui long sur la touche "a" ou "e". Même technique pour les autres lettres accentuées


----------



## patlen (29 Juin 2010)

Je revis!
pln

ps cela peut , éventuellement, servir aux plus jeunes .....


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Juillet 2010)

Ma boite mail est chez Free
J'ai un ipad 3G avec abonnement Orange
J'essaie de configurer Mail sur l'iPad
Je recois mes mails mais je ne reussi pas a en envoyer
J'ai mis serveur smtp: smtp.orange.fr
port 25
Dois-je avoir une boite mail avec le meme nom que celle chez Free pour que ca marche?


----------



## hyrsut (8 Juillet 2010)

Dr Aldol a dit:


> Appui long sur la touche "a" ou "e". Même technique pour les autres lettres accentuées



Et en glissant rapidement le doigt sur la lettre vers le haut on a même accès aux principaux accents plus rapidement àéêèëî etc etc. Très pratique pour le à notamment. Désolé pour la HS.

@ PascalBS38

Le serveur smtp dépends de l'adresse mail et non du réseau utilisé par l'ipad. Si l'adresse est machin@free.fr, alors le serveur smtp sera celui de free, si l'adresse est truc@Orange.fr alors le serveur sera celui d'orange.

On ne peut pas demander au serveur d'orange de connaitre l'utilisateur d'un serveur de free...

Ps: la plupart des configurations sont fournies sur les site des fournisseur de boites mail, il suffit de chercher comment configurer une application comme outlook et il donne les adresses pop et smtp, ainsi que les ports, enfin normalement.


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Juillet 2010)

si je configure le Mail de l'iPad comme Mail de mon MAC ca ne marche pas sur l'iPad


----------



## PascalBS38 (9 Juillet 2010)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> si je configure le Mail de l'iPad comme Mail de mon MAC ca ne marche pas sur l'iPad au niveau des mails envoyes: .


 Donc, et selon ce que j'ai lu icic et la, il faut mettre le serveur smtp de orange pour la connexion en 3G

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

Bon ben maintenant ca marche...J'ai mis en smtp: smtp.orange.fr, port 25 
Mais comme j'eesaie cela depuis sans succes je me demande si orange n'a pas mis un peu de temps pour tout activer sur ma SIM.


----------



## pascrasmu95 (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
Essaie donc te télécharger l'application mail "Thunderbird" qui est multiprotocole et tu verras que ça marchera sans problèmes.
Bon courage
Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Miju (17 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai trouvé cette astuce sur le net, très simple, et pour moi moi ça a fonctionné. Je ne pouvais plus envoyer de mail par non reconnaissance d'un des destinataires:

"_après plusieurs recherches infructueuses, j'ai réussi à régler mon problème.
Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés 
dans servur d'envoi activer serveur 
nom d'hôte smtp.orange.fr
ne rien mettre dans nom d'utilisateur et mort de passe 
ne pas utiliser SSl et mettre 25 dans port du serveur

ensuite dans avancé il faut que le port soit sur 110
voilà, en tout cas pour moi ça a l'air de fonctionner"_

a+


----------

